# cerveza con limón



## belén

Hola a todos:

En España a muchos nos gusta en veranito tomarnos una cerveza con refresco de limón. Curiosamente cada región la llama de una manera..¡y me tiene loca y confundida!

En Mallorca la llamamos shandy
En Madrid clara con limón (también está la clara con gaseosa)

Me gustaría que me dijerais como la llamais en vuestras ciudades ya que quiero prepararme una chuleta para que cuando vaya de ruta por España, pueda pedirla sin que me miren raro...

Gracias,


----------



## Laztana

Hola,

en el País Vasco, o al menos Bilbao y alrededores, la llamamos "pika".
es una buena pregunta, algo parecido pasa con las cervezas pequeñas, en cada sitio tienen un nombre.

saludos


----------



## Mocanu

En Barcelona, tienes que decir simplemente _clara _y será con limón.


----------



## Rocko

Hey Belèn, 
Cuando te animes a venir a Mèxico, solo pide una "Michelada"
Que es una mezcla de Cerveza, limòn y sal..
Deliciosa para verano..!


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Málaga no se toma mucho esa combinación.
Casi te diría que se considera una extravagancia de gente foránea, pero como viene mucho turismo sí se oye tanto en la versión de *clara *como de *shandy*, pero esta última asociada a una determinada marca de cerveza.


----------



## belén

Sí, sí, conozco bien la Michelada y me gusta mucho (soy chilanga de corazón) pero no es la misma bebida  

Esta es con refresco de limón, como la Fanta naranja pero de limón, para entendernos (lo explico porque en muchos países no existe este sabor de refresco, curiosamente)

Hoy estaba en Salamanca y he ido a comer y he pedido una shandy. Me han traido la de la marca...  quizá si hubiera dicho clara me habrían traído la caña + refresco...nunca lo sabré. Bueno, sí lo sabré ¡en cuanto aparezca un salmantino!


----------



## alexacohen

En Santiago de Compostela una clara. No hace falta aclaración.


----------



## Violeta.74

Eh! 

Pues se lee bien.

Y sí como dice Rocko son las _Micheladas_, pero esas van con jugo de limón natural. Deliciosas por cierto!

Las otras no las conocemos o al menos yo  y el refresco de limón si mal no recuerdo no existe, el que se usa es el toronja.


----------



## Rocko

Oye Belèn..
Conoces las "Chabelitas"???
Tipicas del df
cerveza clara con refresco lulù de sabor rojo...!!


----------



## Mocanu

¡Ah, claro! El _limón _en México es lo que nosotros llamamos _lima. _Y la _toronja _es el _pomelo_ de España. Yo diría que por allí no hay casi de lo que llamamos _limones _en España.


----------



## Rocko

Pregunta:
A que le llamas limones en España..??
Soy tan curioso..!!


----------



## Mocanu

Pues son amarillos y no verdes...


----------



## belén

Esto es un limón
Yo creo que sí hay en México...¿no?

Ah, sí creo que he probado una Chabelita, pero no soy muy fan.

Bueno, intentemos volver al asunto del hilo o voy a tener que hacer un autoborrado


----------



## Rocko

Ahhh vale. 
pues si los hay en ambos colores, y el sabor no difirere mucho entre uno y otro. Yo dirìa igual. Y para combinar con cerveza como al principio decìa Belèn son mejor los verdes.


----------



## pejeman

Un amigo catalán (QEPD) tomaba cerveza Bohemia, que es una tipo Pilsner, con refresco blanco llamado prisco y decía que en Barcelona, a una combinación similar, la conocían como "champán del pobre". Yo prefería no diluir la Bohemia.


----------



## Betildus

Mocanu said:


> Pues son amarillos y no verdes...


No siempre, también hay limones verdes...aquí en Chile y también en Brasil



belén said:


> Ah, sí creo que he probado una Chabelita, pero no soy muy fan.
> 
> Bueno, intentemos volver al asunto del hilo o voy a tener que hacer un autoborrado


Si vienes a Chile, los jóvenes a la cerveza le llaman "chela" pero si quieres tomar limón con algo, nada mejor que un pisco sour, ¡Salud!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bueno, yo conozco las cheladas y las micheladas.

En un vaso escarchado pones hielo, jugo de limón (o lima en España, por lo que entendí) y cerveza. La diferencia es que la michelada tiene además salsa inglesa (que no sé cómo se llama allá, pero la marca es  Worcestershire). Puede llevar tambien salsa Maggi.


----------



## lamartus

belén said:


> Me gustaría que me dijerais como la llamais en vuestras ciudades ya que quiero prepararme una chuleta para que cuando vaya de ruta por España, pueda pedirla sin que me miren raro...
> 
> Gracias,



En Valencia (digo costa de Castellón para acotar más, por si acaso) lo llaman "champú" . La primera vez que lo vi escrito imagina la sorpresa. Me preguntaba: ¿Por qué demonios venderán champú en un bar? 
¡Lo que es la ignorancia! 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## krolaina

Como habéis comentado, aquí es la "clara". Lo más seguro es que te la pongan con limón si la pides tal cual; si la quieres con casera (gaseosa) habría que especificar "clara con casera".

Que por cierto, un "tanque de cerveza" es frecuente oirlo (incluso pedirlo) pero...¿un tanque de clara...? ¿cómo lo veis?.


----------



## aceituna

krolaina said:


> Como habéis comentado, aquí es la "clara". Lo más seguro es que te la pongan con limón si la pides tal cual; si la quieres con casera (gaseosa) habría que especificar "clara con casera".
> 
> Que por cierto, un "tanque de cerveza" es frecuente oirlo (incluso pedirlo) pero...¿un tanque de clara...? ¿cómo lo veis?.


 
 ¿Seguro, Carol?
Yo juraría que si en Madrid pides una clara, te la ponen con gaseosa.
Y si la quieres con limón es cuando tienes que especificar...

Antpax, te necesitamos!!!!!!!!


----------



## belén

Belén, medio residente en Madrid y fan de las claras, no es Antpax, lo sé  pero os cuenta que efectivamente, si te olvidas de la coletilla "con limón", te llega con casera...


----------



## Antpax

aceituna said:


> ¿Seguro, Carol?
> Yo juraría que si en Madrid pides una clara, te la ponen con gaseosa.
> Y si la quieres con limón es cuando tienes que especificar...
> 
> Antpax, te necesitamos!!!!!!!!


 
Tienes razón, una clara es con gaseosa mientras que una cerveza con limón es "una cerveza con limón". Esto es en teoría, porque, a mi pesar, se ha extendido lo de clara con limón, por lo que lo normal es que si pides una clara te pregunten con que la quieres (lo que a mí sinceramente me repatea, menos mal que pido pocas claras).

Cambiando de tercio, tanques de clara sí que se piden y de cerveza con limón mucho más, aunque yo nunca los llamo así, yo digo "jarras".

Saludos.

Ant

Edit: Se me adelantó Belén, que obviamente no es yo, pero seguro que es mucho más guapa.


----------



## manolo-

La Shandy es una marca de cerveza que lleva limon, lo mejor es una Coronita con una rodajita de limon..Fresquita..


----------



## belén

Antes de que existiera la marca Shandy, en Mallorca llamábamos ya shandy a las cervezas con limón... ¿de dónde habrá salido ese feo palabro?


----------



## krolaina

Ah sí? Debe ser que yo también pido pocas...oops! Gracias por la advertencia. Ahora sí, lo de tanque para las claras...en mi vida. (Me habré cambiado de barrio?).

Encontré esto:

"Si pedimos *una clara *nos la pondrán con gaseosa en Madrid, Zaragoza, Murcia, Bilbao, Vigo o A Coruña, y con limón en Cataluña, una mezcla a la que *muchos andaluces denominan shandy*."


----------



## manolo-

krolaina said:


> Ah sí? Debe ser que yo también pido pocas...oops! Gracias por la advertencia. Ahora sí, lo de tanque para las claras...en mi vida. (Me habré cambiado de barrio?).
> 
> Encontré esto:
> 
> "Si pedimos *una clara *nos la pondrán con gaseosa en Madrid, Zaragoza, Murcia, Bilbao, Vigo o A Coruña, y con limón en Cataluña, una mezcla a la que *muchos andaluces denominan shandy*."


 
Yo soy de Vigo y si pides una clara te dan una cerveza normal en un vaso de esos grandes y depende del sitio al que vallas te la ponen con limon y con patatillas...Jejejej


----------



## mjmuak

La verdad es que estoy segura de cómo se dice en mi pueblo (está en Jaén), porque mi madre, que aprendió espanol en Bilbao y Barcelona, siempre lo llama "clara" y todo el mundo la entiende, pero si yo quiero una cerveza con limón pido una "shandy"... La diferencia es que a ella le ponen una cerveza con un poquito de gaseosa o limón y a mí me dan una "Shandy" de Xcampo... no sé cómo era antes de que saliese esta marca.


----------



## Laztana

mjmuak said:


> La verdad es que estoy segura de cómo se dice en mi pueblo (está en Jaén), porque mi madre, que aprendió espanol en Bilbao y Barcelona, siempre lo llama "clara" y todo el mundo la entiende,



Hola, 

en Bilbao una clara es con gaseosa, la cerveza con limón se llama "pika" y si sólo quieres media la pides como pika txiki o pika pequeña (¡qué sed me está entrando !.

Saludos


----------



## mirk

Pero miren nomás, ¡Qué desfachatez de hablar de cervezas en una tarde de viernes, con un calor delicioso! han provocado que fuera al refrigerador por una "chela bien helodia".


No conocía la dichosa bebida, pero no suena mal.  Ya lo indicaron mis paisanos, lo más cercano a ello en México son las micheladas (esto lo digo dando un sorbo a una michelada hecha en casa).

Lo que yo sabía es que los alemanes mezclan la cerveza con refresco de cola, y no es la bebida que más me agrada en el mundo.  Voto a favor de la clara, la probaré un día de éstos.

PAra Violeta, la paisana que dijo que en México  no hay refresco de limón... ¿y luego el Sprite? y el ¿7up? Claro que los hay, ¡si mi madre es el único refresco que toma!

Abrazos encervezados... hic hic...


----------



## chics

Hola.

Primera aclaración: el sprite, sevenup, aquarius, etc. no son considerados refrescos de limón aquí. Como mucho gaseosa con limón y pff... Los refrescos de limón son amarillos y mucho más dulces, parecido a los de naranja, como decía Belén. Cuando era pequeña los niños empezaban con zumos, trinaranjus ( refresco de naranja o limón sin gas) y fanta (soda) de naranja y de limón. Más tarde ya podían de cola... y los sprite ya eran para casi adolescentes, al menos.

Segunda: Aquí un *limón* es grande, alargado y amarillo; mientras que las *limas* son de color verde oscuro, pequeñas y redonditas. ¡¡¡Grrr!!! Llevo años preparando el guacamole con limón y no lima gracias a un mexicanito que me dijo "con limón, con limón"... En fin, quedamos con que el sabor era parecido ¿no? :-S

Sobre el Shandy: En Menorca también se llama así. Siempre me han explicado que se llamaba así ya antes de la marca, y que la marca Shandy la pusieron porque ya era nombre popular. (Supongo que luego la compró Cruzcampo y por eso los andaluces conocen el nombre...) Sorprendentemente el nombre "shandy" no estaba patentado aún. Otra marca de helados menorquina llama "polo" (y ahora está patentado, sólo ellos pueden) a los helados de hielo pinchados en un palo... también copiando el nombre popular. Esas cosas pasan.


----------



## illerdi

En Navarra, o al menos en el norte, le llamamos lejía (ni idea porque se le llama así) o también cerveza con limón.

Si pides una clara siempre te sacarán cerveza con gaseosa.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Mocanu said:


> Pues son amarillos y no verdes...



En México hay limas y varias especies de limón, entre las que se encuentra el agrio, persa, italiano, real y mexicano (Citrus aurantiifolia); siendo este último el de mayor importancia, seguido del persa.

Limones y limas
Los limones y las limas son frutos cítricos ácidos que se diferencian de otras variedades de cítricos por el hecho de que se consumen normalmente con otros alimentos. Los limones y las limas se producen principalmente para el mercado de productos frescos, y el zumo de limones y limas se utiliza primordialmente para dar sabor a las bebidas. Los limones se producen generalmente en climas templados, como en el oeste de los Estados Unidos, España, Italia y Argentina, pero también se adaptan a climas más secos, como los de Egipto y el Irán. Por otra parte, las limas son muy sensibles a los climas fríos y se producen exclusivamente en climas tropicales. Los productores principales son México y el Brasil.

http://www.fao.org/docrep/007/y5143s/y5143s0z.htm


----------



## Argónida

En Sevilla y Cádiz es *una clara*, y debes especificar si la quieres "con blanca" o "con limón".


----------



## Berenguer

lamartus said:


> En Valencia (digo costa de Castellón para acotar más, por si acaso) lo llaman "champú" . La primera vez que lo vi escrito imagina la sorpresa. Me preguntaba: ¿Por qué demonios venderán champú en un bar?
> ¡Lo que es la ignorancia!
> 
> Saludos a todos.


Cierto, ahí se conoce como champú (de hecho a veces también la he visto escrita como "shampoo"...supongo que por la cantidad de ingleses-alemanes - en general "guiris" - que hay por la zona; como será la cosa que si pides una "radler" - la cerveza con limón alemana -te pondrán algo parecido a un shandy....)



krolaina said:


> Como habéis comentado, aquí es la "clara". Lo más seguro es que te la pongan con limón si la pides tal cual; si la quieres con casera (gaseosa) habría que especificar "clara con casera".
> 
> Que por cierto, un "tanque de cerveza" es frecuente oirlo (incluso pedirlo) pero...¿un tanque de clara...? ¿cómo lo veis?.





aceituna said:


> ¿Seguro, Carol?
> Yo juraría que si en Madrid pides una clara, te la ponen con gaseosa.
> Y si la quieres con limón es cuando tienes que especificar...
> 
> Antpax, te necesitamos!!!!!!!!



Bueno, aunque Ant lo haya confirmado, efectivamente, una clara en Madrid es con gaseosa, y si es con limón puedes pedir o bien un "shandy" o una cerveza con limón (y ultimamente preguntan si de caña - de grifo - o de botella - las que ya vienen mezcladas)

Curiosamente, para el que hablaba de Salamanca, estuve hace nada, y ahí se bebe la clara (que es con gaseosa), el shandy (que es con limón), la panocha (que es con limón y granadina). Y luego para la referencia de los cubos de cerveza , también he visto los cañones, como aumentativo de caña...es decir, una caña es un vasito, un cañon, un vasazo, y los clarones (claras a lo bestia)

Un saludo


----------



## xruiz18

En el País Vasco hay dos nombres para la cerveza con limón: *lejía *(en Guipuzcoa y Navarra) y *pika* (en Vizcaya y Álava). La *clara* aquí es cerveza con gaseosa.


----------



## Ibermanolo

En La Mancha si pides una clara o te la ponen con gaseosa o te piden que especifiques de qué. Si la quieres con limón, clara de limón.


----------



## andriubcn

En Barcelona:

clara = cerveza con limón

para pedirla con gaseosa hay que hacerlo explícitamente.

He visto que alguien ha comentado lo de shandy en una respuesta, pero realmente ¿no es una marca? ¿o la marca ha adoptado su nombre de la palabra?

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Belén, ya sé que por aquí ya ni te asomas pero igual te digo por si algún día regresas..

En México no es para nada usual, diría que hasta desconocido, mezclar los refrescos de gas con la cerveza. Honestamente a mí me parece de un terrible gusto y al igual que Pejemán, yo preferiría no rebajar la cerveza. Pero mejor me callo, que ya luego tenemos en México un sinfín de cervezas a las que se les mezclan cosas inimaginables.

Por supuesto que hay refrescos de limón, de lima, y de lima-limón.

Yo no sabía que ya se vendía la preparación embotellada. Lo que sí es que en el Reino Unido y en Irlanda, un _shandy _es una lagger combinada con ginger ale o cualquier bebida cítrica carbonatada, _sprite _incluído.


----------



## aychabela

Es que me ha hecho ilusión este foro, a lo mejor ya pasó a la historia... 
Al interior de cataluña se le llama champú, aunque, puede que sea solo en tarragona y alrededores....


----------



## Jonno

Aunque es un tema viejo, ya que ha sido resucitado hay que aclarar esto:



> He visto que alguien ha comentado lo de shandy en una respuesta, pero realmente ¿no es una marca? ¿o la marca ha adoptado su nombre de la palabra?



Yo conozco al menos cinco marcas que usan la palabra "shandy", dos de cerveceras conocidas y tres de marcas propias de supermercado. Si en España alguna vez fue nombre comercial en exclusiva de una sola marca (ya hemos visto que en inglés es un nombre genérico, que también se usa en otras zonas como en Portugal), parece que ya no lo es.

Supongo que debido a la diversidad de formas de llamar a esta bebida, y que aún no está regulado por el Ministerio de Alimentación, en las diferentes zonas de España no se ha adoptado clara, champú, pica o lejía (este caso es más que evidente ) como nombre genérico para este combinado.


Por último, veo que Wikipedia menciona el "refajo" en Colombia (aunque no es exclusivamente de limón, por lo que entiendo) y la "cerveza cortada" en Uruguay. El artículo es muy escueto y estaría bien que los compañeros de aquellos países nos lo aclararan.


----------



## ukimix

El refajo es tal y como lo describe la wiki: una mezcla de cerveza y bebida de cola (roja). No lleva limón y es dulce por el efecto de la bebida de cola.


----------



## Jonno

Entonces no entiendo por qué está en un artículo sobre cerveza con limón a la vez que faltan muchas formas de llamar a ese combinado en varias zonas  Así es la Wikipedia...

Gracias Ukimix


----------



## Xiscomx

belén said:


> Hola a todos:
> En España a muchos nos gusta en veranito tomarnos una cerveza con refresco de limón. Curiosamente cada región la llama de una manera, ¡y me tiene loca y confundida!
> *En Mallorca la llamamos shandy.*
> En Madrid clara con limón (también está la clara con gaseosa)
> Me gustaría que me dijerais como la llamáis en vuestras ciudades ya que quiero prepararme una chuleta para que cuando vaya de ruta por España, pueda pedirla sin que me miren raro... Gracias,


Hola _viejita_ *belén*:

Eso de que en Mallorca llamamos _shandy_ a la bebida compuesta de cerveza y limonada, es mucho decir, ya que solo se empezó a llamar así a principios de los años setenta (el _boom_ turístico del siglo pasado). En Mallorca siempre se ha llamado “un _barretjat_” que traducido al español viene a significar “un mezclado” o también “un barajado”. Reconozco que actualmente se oye más _shandy_ en la capital y que va ganando terreno en los pueblos.

Un saludo _retropropulsado_ (2015-2007).


----------



## Jonno

Xiscomx said:


> Eso de que en Mallorca llamamos _shandy_ a la bebida compuesta de cerveza y limonada, es mucho decir, ya que solo se empezó a llamar así a principios de los años setenta


Pues va para los 50 años  Bastante más de lo que se lleva usando en otras partes, que no conocíamos la palabreja hasta que se convirtió en marca comecial.


----------



## Xiscomx

¡Ostras y hostias, Jonno! ¡Cincuenta añicos ya! Eres perverso por recordármelo. Ya encontraré ocasión yente o viniente de rebotártela.
¡Mecachis en todo! Bueno, mucha salud.


----------



## aychabela

Jonno said:


> Aunque es un tema viejo, ya que ha sido resucitado hay que aclarar esto:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo conozco al menos cinco marcas que usan la palabra "shandy", dos de cerveceras conocidas y tres de marcas propias de supermercado. Si en España alguna vez fue nombre comercial en exclusiva de una sola marca (ya hemos visto que en inglés es un nombre genérico, que también se usa en otras zonas como en Portugal), parece que ya no lo es.
> 
> Supongo que debido a la diversidad de formas de llamar a esta bebida, y que aún no está regulado por el Ministerio de Alimentación, en las diferentes zonas de España no se ha adoptado clara, champú, pica o lejía (este caso es más que evidente ) como nombre genérico para este combinado.
> 
> 
> Por último, veo que Wikipedia menciona el "refajo" en Colombia (aunque no es exclusivamente de limón, por lo que entiendo) y la "cerveza cortada" en Uruguay. El artículo es muy escueto y estaría bien que los compañeros de aquellos países nos lo aclararan.


 El refajo es  una bebida que se hace con cerveza y un refresco que se llama precisamente colombiana, no tiene equivalente que yo sepa, porque es muchísimo menos dulce que los refrescos rojos. Además al refajo se le agrega un poco de limón para refrescar. Aunque no es exactamente una bebida que se tome para refrescar en plan limonada. Puede ser o una bebida que se toma en un asado para ir empezando lentamente o también para refrescarse cuando se tiene resaca. Un buen refajo siempre tiene que tener más cerveza y que se sienta aún amargo


----------



## Kaxgufen

aychabela said:


> El refajo es  una bebida que se hace con cerveza y un refresco que se llama precisamente colombiana, no tiene equivalente que yo sepa, porque es muchísimo menos dulce que los refrescos rojos. Además al refajo se le agrega un poco de limón para refrescar. Aunque no es exactamente una bebida que se tome para refrescar en plan limonada. Puede ser o una bebida que se toma en un asado para ir empezando lentamente o también para refrescarse cuando se tiene resaca. Un buen refajo siempre tiene que tener más cerveza y que se sienta aún amargo



¿Refrescos rojos?


----------



## Borazon

En la Ciudad de México, la cerveza con limón y sal se llama Michelada. Sin embargo, en provincia, especialmente hacia el sur, al equivalente de Michelada se le llama Chelada. Si pides una Michelada en Oaxaca, además de ponerle limón y sal, también le pondrán varias salsas.

Atentamente,


----------



## ukimix

aychabela said:


> El refajo es  una bebida que se hace con cerveza y un refresco que se llama precisamente colombiana, no tiene equivalente que yo sepa, porque es muchísimo menos dulce que los refrescos rojos. Además al refajo se le agrega un poco de limón para refrescar. Aunque no es exactamente una bebida que se tome para refrescar en plan limonada. Puede ser o una bebida que se toma en un asado para ir empezando lentamente o también para refrescarse cuando se tiene resaca. Un buen refajo siempre tiene que tener más cerveza y que se sienta aún amargo


Nunca la he probado con limón; ni sabía que se le podía echar. Haré la prueba. El artículo de la wikipedia se basa en esta publicación de la revista Semana. Anota el columnista:

Jamás se podría decir que mezclar cerveza con infusiones dulces, cítricas o carbonatadas es un descubrimiento criollo [colombiano]. En el siglo XVII, los ingleses -amos y señores de la cerveza- comenzaron a mezclarla con limón almibarado para mejorar el sabor de las marcas de baja calidad. Esta mezcla, aún vigente, se denomina hoy shandygaff o simplemente shandy. La shandy es la bebida de rigor en una tarde calurosa de verano. Hoy se la considera una de las bebidas tradicionales de Inglaterra.

La shandy, en esencia, es un refajo, sólo que la mezcla, en nuestro caso, la hacemos con una gaseosa dulce como la Colombiana. En el Eje Cafetero se le agrega Pony Malta para obtener un líquido menos diluido y más espeso y oscuro.​


----------



## aychabela

Kaxgufen said:


> ¿Refrescos rojos?


En España se le llama refresco a las bebidas dulces con gas (colas). Aunque las colas son solo las negras como la cocacola, la pepsi y demás. En Colombia se les dice gaseosa, pero como en el foro hay muchos españoles puse refresco para no confundir más.


----------



## Jonno

Pues no sé si has conseguido el objetivo 
No sé si estamos liándonos con las diferentes formas de llamar a las cosas en cada zona 



aychabela said:


> En España se le llama refresco a las bebidas dulces con gas (*colas*)



En España sí llamamos "refrescos" a las bebidas azucaradas con gas, pero las "colas" únicamente son los refrescos tipo Coca Cola o Pepsi.
Hay refrescos de limón, naranja, agua tónica, bitter, y otros sabores, y a esos no se puede llamar "cola".
La gaseosa es únicamente agua azucarada con gas, sin sabores añadidos.

Pero nos queda la duda de qué son los "refrescos rojos", que es lo que preguntaba Kaxgufen


----------



## ukimix

El bebida de cola roja a la que yo me refería es la Colombiana, que es dulce y gaseosa.


----------

